

Ask HN: What would you finally learn if you had 3 uninterrupted days to do so? - danso

Me:<p>1. vim
2. Coffeescript
3. Lisp
======
rambocoder
Write more tutorials for ChicagoBoss web framework. Write a RabbitMQ adapter
for ChicagoBoss. Finish WebSocket support for ChicagoBoss.

------
kruhft
Statistics.

